# Albino Maltese



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, we've recently had threads on albino peacocks and albino roos ..... Here is an albino Maltese!! This is a case study from the Dept. of Veterinary Surgery, College of Veterinary Medicine, Seoul National University, Seoul, Korea. 

http://www.vetsci.org/2005/pdf/361.pdf

[attachment=3622:attachment]

"External features on physical examination in a two-year
old Maltese with oculocutaneous albinism. Complete absence of
pigment resulting in white hair, pink muzzle, eyelids, oral
mucosa, skin, and foot-pads was shown."


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

dont albinos usually have red eyes? either way its kinda scary looking :-/


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

K/C - it's so funny you should post this now. That new member we were talking about (Izzy's Mom) thinks her baby is albino, and also thinks that could be a source of her illnesses. Hope it turns out to be her, and she reads this!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> dont albinos usually have red eyes? either way its kinda scary looking :-/[/B]


albino humans have blue eyes


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I still think he or she is adorable.. They all are.. Andrea


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwww poor little guy







and he will be so sensitive to the sun too, I don't think the true albinos live a very long life either. They are susceptable to many problems


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I have seen albino pekingnese and their eyes were blue too. I would think the same would be true of an albino maltese. I do know in the pekes they have temperment and health problems associated with albinoism. Also, in albino dogs I've seen their noses were almost white, not bright pink.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

actually true albinos eyes are red....If the animal has blue eyes, it means 
that a small amount of melanin is being pproduce in the iris


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> actually true albinos eyes are red....If the animal has blue eyes, it means
> that a small amount of melanin is being pproduce in the iris[/B]


huh...that's interesting. chris never told me that (the albino kid i went to school with) but then again, that's comparing human to animal..so i don't know if that still rings true? i know he had to wear sun screen all the time (he always smelled of coconut LOL) and he always wore sunglasses.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Hummmm......wonder why they said the Albinoism resulted in the Malt having white hair? Malts have white hair any way.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=159985
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its the same for all species..but it is weird


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Hummmm......wonder why they said the Albinoism resulted in the Malt having white hair? Malts have white hair any way.[/B]


I thought about that, too, except maybe they meant there would be no lemon color at all or any shading of color ??


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=159986
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hah...i'll have to inform him he's not a true albino...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

http://www.albinism.org/publications/what_is_albinism.html


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> http://www.albinism.org/publications/what_is_albinism.html[/B]


thanks for that! very interesting. i didn't know there are different types.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> http://www.albinism.org/publications/what_is_albinism.html[/B]










Jaimie thank you for posting that site it was very interesting and also very informative









I just thought I would add this picture to show that some albinos do have the pink eyes like this little fawn.
[attachment=3649:attachment]


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

This might sound stupid but... can you tell if the puppy is an albino when its born?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> This might sound stupid but... can you tell if the puppy is an albino when its born?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think that is a silly question at all. I wouldn't know but I am sure a vet would be able to tell, perhaps the eye coloring or something or even some kind of blood work up might give that answer.








It would be hard with Maltese because of all the pink and white they have at birth I guess, perhaps as they get a little older it would become more obvious.


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

I've read the articles posted! That could be my Izzy!! Izzy has ALL pink nose, mouth and eye rims, and paw pads, but her features are all a very pale pink. She is the whitest white with no hint of tear stains!! This could explain her lack of vision too! Izzy's eyes are dark, but not as dark as other maltese. I've often wondered if her other medical problems could be a result too. I had already discovered that Izzy is her happiest in dim lights. I've never thought about the Izzy-tude being a part of the albino features.

When I joined this forum albino maltese was my first search, but for some reason nothing came up. My daughter found this thread last night. The pictures could have been of Izzy (except Izzy's features are a paler pink)!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Nonny looking at your picture I would not have thought Izzy is albinos, just missing strong pigment.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Years ago, I went out with a guy who had an albino horse....Her name was Snow and she was beautiful...she had red eyes!

Wow, you guys just made me remember that...I think I liked Snow more then him!! LOL

Marie & Pacino


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I find it terribly sad. The maltese' beauty is in it's wonderful dark expression against
that white mantle of hair. It's also known for it's high spirit. Those poor albinos 
have so many problems and their lives cut short. I hope for the sake of Izzy, she 
isn't a true albino and doesn't suffer the effects of albinoism.


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

> I find it terribly sad. The maltese' beauty is in it's wonderful dark expression against
> that white mantle of hair. It's also known for it's high spirit. Those poor albinos
> have so many problems and their lives cut short. I hope for the sake of Izzy, she
> isn't a true albino and doesn't suffer the effects of albinoism.[/B]


Izzy may not have the dark features, but she is soooo beautiful. Many people who see her tell me she is the most beautiful dog they have ever seen! She is stunning with her delicate pink features and the whitest long coat, and she definitely has spirit and character?














Who could look at this picture and not see beauty and personality!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=200576
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do not know anything about albinoism. But can't a vet diagnose this?? Then wouldn't you know for sure, and what to expect? If a dog were having health issues, as a result of "possible" albinoism, aren't there tests of some sort to find out the exact cause. What if the dog is not albino, and the problem lies elsewhere?


----------

